
Surveillance Video of Robbery that led to false arrest. Police Deny wrongdoing - twistofate
http://www.iwasfalselyarrested.com/
======
ohioweather
I have to imagine that surveillance videos have been as much of a life saver
for the innocent, as they have been damning for the guilty

